# Aide ircem 500€



## Nounou22 (18 Octobre 2022)

Coucou à tous et toutes,
Je viens vous donner des petites nouvelles de notre dossier d'aide ircem pour l'achat de matériel. On a acheté trois sièges auto pour les loulous. On a monté un dossier au nom de mon mari (assmat) début septembre, et ce soir on vient d'avoir la réponse, l'aide de 500€ nous est accordée....donc je voulais remercier @Chantou1 , car il me semble si mes souvenirs sont bons que c'est toi qui avait notifié cela en premier sur le forum.....donc nous te sommes reconnaissants d'avoir partager avec nous et ce forum, cette aide dont nous n'avions absolument pas connaissance. 
Par contre je te connais 😉 non tu ne toucheras pas de commission 🤣🤣🤣
Le traitement de notre demande a mis un mois et demi facile ....mais ça valait le coup d'attendre. Et mon mari n'est pas dans la première année qui suit son renouvellement donc ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir d'importance. 
Voilà pour les infos que je pouvais vous transmettre, si ça peut aider quelques personnes à se lancer à monter ce dossier de demande d'aide.....


----------



## Catie6432 (18 Octobre 2022)

👍👏


----------



## Louanne (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, vous avez de la chance, ma demande d'aide au sport et les chèques vacances, sont bloqués, mon espace est bloqué, j'ai beau appeler ou envoyer des mails. Mes demandes dates de janvier....


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour @Nounou22

Très contente pour vous 2 pour l’IRCEM. Si l’on peut en bénéficier tant mieux 👍👏

A la formation il devrait en parler car bien nécessaire surtout lorsque l’on débute 👎🏼😡

Tkt … pas de commission, c’est cadeau 😅 quoique


----------



## Emily (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

Je ne savais pas que cela existait mais je l'ai vu sur le forum donc j'ai fait une demande en début d"année pour acheter une poussette double et un baby Cook.
La seule chose c'est qu'il faut avancer l'argent mais j'avais eu ma réponse par téléphone, la dame avait fait les calculs pour savoir si j'y avais le droit.
En début d'année je vais essayer de demander les chèques vacances.
Quelques choses de positif pour nous pour une fois


----------



## Sandrine2572 (19 Octobre 2022)

Super nounou22 500 euros c est une belle somme une belle aide 😀 contente pour vous 😉
Je vais faire la demande quand j aurais acheter mon lit en bois pliant mais les prix on méga augmenter 😱


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Octobre 2022)

Nos trois sièges auto nous ont couté 523€ frais de port inclu donc on a pu prétendre à 500€ d'aide .... j'avoue que j'y croyais pas trop vu que mon mari n'était pas dans l'année qui suit son renouvellement et que moi non plus, mon renouvellement sera en 2024. Mais finalement si, l'aide nous a été octroyée.....je suis trop trop contente....le matériel de puériculture coûte cher .....


----------



## patchoune (20 Octobre 2022)

j'ai fait une demande pour le sport depuis septembre et dossier tjs en attente. donc je ne peux pas faire d'autre demande tant que la première n'est pas traitée. par contre il faut joindre la facture avant de savoir si on peut en bénéficier ou pas, et du coup j'hésite à racheter du matériel. avant c'était lors du renouvellement d'agrément mais  ça n'a plus l'air d'être d'actualité ???


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Octobre 2022)

Oui patchoune il faut joindre la facture


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Octobre 2022)

Oui en effet il faut joindre la facture....perso on a commander les sièges et fait un 4 fois sans frais avec PayPal, du coup on a payé actuellement que la moitié des sièges et on vient d'avoir le virement des 500€, reste deux mensualités à payer, celle de ce mois ci et celle du mois prochain 👍


----------



## bidulle (20 Octobre 2022)

et bien moi j'ai fait ma demande le 28 février et toujours aucune réponse de leur part !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bidulle vous devriez les appeler il doit y avoir un soucis quelque part


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Octobre 2022)

Depuis février ? Ben le dossier a du se perdre. Nous on a monté un dossier informatique, tout a été fait en ligne. Peut être que c'est pour cela que ça a été relativement rapide ....mais depuis février....il faudrait les relancer je pense


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour et bien pourtant moi qui ne touche pas bien cher comme c'est vu avec les impôts et sur telle ou telle année et bien 0 pour moi donc je l'ai su trop tard et maintenant c'est foutu !!! donc il ne faut rien gagné en fait !!! mais tant mieux pour celles et ceux qui peuvent y prétendre mais j'aimerais bien savoir commet ils font leurs calculs ???


----------



## bidulle (20 Octobre 2022)

j'ai déjà relancer plusieurs fois !!!
à chaque c'eswt soit '' ça prend du temps '' soit '' je met votre dossier en priorité '' mais finalement j'en suis toujours au même point


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Octobre 2022)

Angèle1982 il prenne en compte la composition du foyer et leur rêvenu , donc si on est en couple sa limite les aides voir on en a pas du tout


----------



## bidulle (20 Octobre 2022)

fallait même que je mettent les revenus de ma fille de 13 ans collégienne !!!!!


----------



## Lijana (20 Octobre 2022)

Moi , j’ai commencé à remplir et puis j’ai renoncé car comme dit bidulle. Ce n’est pas seulement mes revenus mais les revenus de chqu’un. Revenus de les enfants que je ne connais pas


----------



## Lijana (20 Octobre 2022)

De mes enfants qui vivent encore chez-moi


----------



## Romane (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Si plus d'enfant à charge, un conjoint avec un salaire moyen = 0 aide
Dommage quand il faut au bout de quelques années racheter du matériel du coup je me tourne vers l'occasion.
mais bon faire quand même la simulation.


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
A mon tour d'avoir une bonne nouvelle sur mon compte, l'aide de 500 euros de l'IRCEM pour l'achat de ma poussette quadruple.
J'ai bien fait de prendre le temps de monter mon dossier de demande d'aide


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Octobre 2022)

Super booboo 👍.Faut toujours prendre le temps pour des choses comme ça 😀
 Sans indiscrétion booboo les 500 euros ça paye entièrement la poussette ? 
Vais me dépêcher d acheter ce qu il me faut et faire la demande d aide avant que vous ayez vider les caisses 🤣🤣

Du coup je me demande si je vais pas acheter plus de choses 😉


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

Alors non ça ne la paie pas entièrement, mais du coup elle me coute beaucoup moins chère !!!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Octobre 2022)

500 euros ça a l air d être le max qu il donne 
Mais je me demande comment il calcul le montant de l aide 🤔


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

Ils demandent les revenus du foyer, le dernier avis d'impôt, les aides de la CAF.


----------



## Samantha6 (24 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour cette info. J'ai  travaillé pendant 5 ans et j'ai jamais demandé quoi que ce soit. Cette année je suis renouvelée, et j'ai investi dans une poussette double, j'ai opté pour du neuf cette fois. Ainsi que quelques bricoles. Je compte faire la demande. Si on atteint pas 500 euros on aura moins je suppose ??


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

oui ma facture dépassait ce montant.


----------



## MeliMelo (24 Octobre 2022)

On nous a parlé de cette aide en formation. C'est 500 € tous les 5 ans. Si on demande une aide de 200 € année n° 2, cela veut dire qu'on peut aussi demander une 2e aide de 300 € année 4 par exemple, vous voyez le principe. C'est effectivement sur justificatifs. En tant que nouvelle agréée, je dois attendre par contre 6 mois de travail de mémo avant de prétendre à cette aide, sous conditions de ressources du foyer.


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Ouais moi je crois que c'est à la tête du client ! bref trop tard pour moi mais ils se gardent bien de le crier sur les toits !!! il ne faut rien gagner !!!


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

_"Ouais moi je crois que c'est à la tête du client ! bref trop tard pour moi mais ils se gardent bien de le crier sur les toits !!! il ne faut rien gagner !!!"_

Pourquoi dire ça alors que vous ne savez pas puisque vous n'avez jamais fait le dossier de demande  ?

Au contraire, je conseille à toutes les collègues d'en faire la demande si elles ont besoin de matériel pour leur activité professionnelle.
Pour ce qui est de la communication, effectivement, ils en font pas mais ce genre de forum peut informer là dessus ; et on a aussi une formation obligatoire, donc ça serait bien qu'on en soit toutes informées dès le début (aide Ircem, crédit CAF, etc... )


----------



## nounouflo (24 Octobre 2022)

Cette aide est accordée tous les 5 ans et vous pouvez faire vos achats en plusieurs fois dans la limite de 500 euros tous les 5 ans.
Ça ne coûte rien de monter un dossier juste un peu de  votre temps mais si c’est acceptée c’est intéressant pour acheter son matériel de puériculture.
Vous pouvez faire aussi la demande pour vos chèques vacances et les chèques cultures.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Octobre 2022)

Les chèques culture et vacances on y a le droit tous les 2 ans , j ai demander les 2  3 fois  et a chaque fois ça a été accepter

Pour le matériel je n' ai jamais fait de demande je vais en faire une dans peu de temps 

Ok donc si j ai bien compris on est en octobre  2022 je peu bénéficier de l aide 500 euros même en plusieurs fois jusqu'à octobre 2027


----------



## angèle1982 (24 Octobre 2022)

Booboo bien sûr que OUI j'ai fait une demande par tel puis par courrier et la réponse a été NON !!! quand je dis que c'est trop tard c'est que j'arrive en fin de carrière !!! et je persiste à dire qu'il faut de très petits revenus ... dans le cas contraire c'est qu'il y a des passe-droits c'est tout !!!


----------



## nounouflo (24 Octobre 2022)

Oui ils prennent en compte les revenus des membres du foyer, les enfants à charge…
moi je suis seule avec mes 2 enfants donc j’y ai eu droit.
il N’y a pas de passe droit juste un plafond à ne pas depasser


----------



## AMANDIN1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai fait une demande de chèques vacances il y a un an j'y ai eu droit, par contre est ce que vous savez si on peut faire une demande de chèque culture cette année alors que j'ai eu des chèques vacances il y a un an.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Octobre 2022)

Oui c est ça nounouflo suis dans le même cas que toi 

Je pense que des que tu travaille à 2 tu y a pas le droit


----------



## Sandrine2572 (24 Octobre 2022)

Amandin1 les chèques vacances et les chèques culture on peu faire une demande tous les 2 

Du moment qu il y a 2 ans qui espace ta demande pour les chèques culture tu peu faire la demande même si tu a eu des chèques vacances l année dernière


----------



## AMANDIN1 (24 Octobre 2022)

Merci de votre réponse, je n'étais pas informée. C'est gentil de pouvoir s'entraider entre collègues.


----------



## booboo (24 Octobre 2022)

_"des passe-droits c'est tout !!!"_
mouai si vous y croyez ok, soit.... 

Plutôt les revenus, imposable ou non, le nombres d'enfants etc....
Et je n'ai pas de petits revenus, mais grâce à notre régime spécifique, et bien oui nous ne sommes pas imposables donc forcément cela doit aussi peser dans la balance (comme les chèques vacances dont nous bénéficions chaque année avec mon mari).
Je suis désolée qu'on ne vous l'ai pas accordé ; moi j'ai perdu du temps, j'aurai pu le demander bien plus tôt, quand je galérais plus que maintenant. 
Donc là j'apprécie grandement ce coup de pouce.


----------



## patchoune (25 Octobre 2022)

ma demande pour le sport de septembre vient d'être acceptée, 99 euros.


----------



## nounouflo (25 Octobre 2022)

Patchoune
Ça consiste en quoi l’aide pour le sport?


----------



## Nounic (25 Octobre 2022)

Pour le sport il suffit d'envoyer une facture de la cotisation payée pour faire du sport pour l'année 2022/23. J'ai fait ma demande il y a quelques jours  pour mes cours de cardio-training et Pilates, le dossier en cours de traitement.


----------



## mandolyne (25 Octobre 2022)

L'année dernière, en septembre j'ai fait une demande de prise en charge des frais de psychologue (diagnostic autiste) pour ma petite dernière de 4ans, près de 800e et de l'ergothérapie toujours dans le même cadre. Le bilan psy a été refusé sous prétexte qu'ils ne prennent que pour nous et pas les enfants et celui d'ergo oui car c'est considéré comme de la médecine douce... Par contre on a eu l'argent en février


----------



## patchoune (25 Octobre 2022)

oui moi j'ai envoyé une facture de 10 cours d'aquagym


----------



## nounouflo (25 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour l’info.
ça peut nous permettre de nous aider pour une activité


----------



## Gedalia (Mardi à 11:32)

Bonjour, 
pour l'aide pour la poussette et autre, on envoie la facture et on demande l'aide et on est remboursé, ou alors est-ce qu'il faut faire la demande avant d'acheter, avec un devis ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 11:38)

Aide pour l achat de matériel faite le 30 octobre 2022 et a ce jour toujours rien , je les ai déjà relancé plusieurs fois mais ça change rien


----------



## booboo (Mardi à 12:44)

Gedalia a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> pour l'aide pour la poussette et autre, on envoie la facture et on demande l'aide et on est remboursé, ou alors est-ce qu'il faut faire la demande avant d'acheter, avec un devis ?


Il faut avoir fait l'achat avant puisque ils demandent une facture acquittée pour valider le demande.
Les délais sont un peu long, mais pour 500 euros cela vaut la peine d'attendre un peu


----------



## Nany88 (Mardi à 12:47)

Moi j ai fait une demande en octobre tjrs pas de réponse


----------



## Sandrine2572 (Mardi à 12:57)

Comme moi nany88 et quand je leur demande pourquoi mon dossier est pas encore traiter on me répond que les dossiers son traiter par ordre d arrivée .... J y crois pas du tout


----------



## MeliMelo (Mercredi à 23:05)

Pour info pour les nouvelles, j'ai pu faire mon dossier de demande en ligne, après seulement 2 mois d'activités, et non 6 mois comme on peut l'entendre ici ou là.


----------

